# ازاى تخنق اخوك وتخلى عايز يولع فيك هههههة ازاى تعالوا خشوا علشان تعرفوا بلاش رخامة



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

تعالوا نتعلم شويه رخامة 
بدل ماتقعد فى البيت فاضى وزهقان 

هقولكوا على حاجة تعملوها ولازم اعلمكوا اول
درس فى الرخامة


أزاى ترخم على اخواك وهو نااااااااااااااايم 
*******************************



1- لو مثلا اخوك نايم وانت مرارتك مفقوعه منه ادخل افتح نور الاوضه اللى هو :a4::a4::a4:

نايم فيها واانت خارج ماتنساش تقفل الباب علشان مهما نده على حد يطفى 

النور ماحدش يسمعه وبكده يصحى غصب عنه 




2_ لو حضرتك قاعد على الكومبيوتر وجالك مزاج تسمع اغنيه مش تشغل 

الهيتفون والكلام الفارغ ده ....:t9:...لا منك للسبوفر على طول واعلى صوت يا 

باشا وياسلام لو الاغنيه دى تنطيط وكده يعنى علشان تقرف اللى نايم 

بصوت الدبدبه بتاعه الاغنيه


وممكن بقى لو مخنوق منه على الاخر

3_ تجيب كبايه ميه وهو فى عز نومه تقوم واخد حبه وراشش عليه واطلع اجرى 

علشان لما يصحى ميلاقيش حد بيرش عليه ...والمسكين هيفتكر نفسه يا اتهبل 

يا اما السقف بتاع البيت بقى فى الطراوه وفى الحلتين تطلع انت براء يا 

نجم ولا كأنك عملت حاجه...وبردوا تبقى قرفته وطلعته مجنون وبيريل


لو الكلام بقى ده كله مجبش نتيجة هقولك تعمل ايه 



4_ تروح تصحيه من النوم علشان تساله الساعه كام دلوقتى هيقولك مثلا 

الساعه خمسه تقوله اه صحيح فعلا تصدق ان ساعتك طلعت مظبوطه


وكل ده طبعا انت لسة مرخمتش انت كدة بنهزرخفيف حفيف



5_ بص ياجميل علشان بقى تصحيه فعلا وتتاكد كده انه صحى وفاق وبقى ميت فل 


وعشره تعمل ايه يا جميل هقولك انا............ .. انت تكون قاعد وطافى 

كل انوار البيت ومشغل فيلم رعب جامد زى dead alive تقوم معلى الصوت على

الاخر واول مايجى مشهد مرعب تفصل تصوت وتقول لالالالالالالالا حرام عليك 

ارحمنى انا مش قدك يا لهوى يا مصيبتى الحقونى ...واول مايجى الشخص اللى انت 

عايز تصحيه ويسالك فى ايه مالك تقوله ابدا اصلى كنت بتخيل المشهد اللى 

هيجى بعد ده وبتخيل البطل كان هيعمل ايه يعنى ...روح نام روح ...وطبعا 
مش هيروح ينام من فيلم 

صراع الطبقات اللى انت عاملهوله ده




وممكن بقى لــــــــــــــــــو


6_ لو عايز تصحيه وتقهره على شبابه خليك كده ايزى اطفى التليفزيون وخلى 

جو البيت هدوء وباعلى صوت عندك قول... التربتو 

التربتو..... وطبل وسقف كأنك فى اجدع فرح لبنت العمده وزغرط لزوم الشغل 

بردوا .....وقول وعقبال عندك ياام مش عارف مين ....ونازله السلالم وقول كام اغنيه 

شعبى كده واعمل كوكتيل جامد ...وغنيه بطريقه غبيه كانك بتتخانق ...لو 

صحى وقالك فى ايه قوله ابدا بفكر ابقى مطرب شعبى ....او ناوى اقدم فى 

برنامج سوبر استار(خلف الاسوار)...ودى بتكون نهايتك ياحلو

*******************

بصوا ياحلوين انا اه فعلا قولتلكم ازاى تقرفوا النايم بس انا مش مسؤله عن اى اصابات هتحصلكم 


لان رد الفعل هيكون شديد اوى واسال مجرب 


يعنى لو جالنا عضو مره وايده مكسوره او رجله مكسورة او فيه اى اصابات مليش دعوة


ولا اعرفكواleasantrleasantr


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ايه يابنتى كل ده حرام عليكى كده بتدى طرق لتفرقة الاخوات ومش بعيد تحصل مجزره حرام عليكى يا مارينا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*لاء تحفه يا ماريناا*_

_*ميرسى ليكى *_​


----------

